
Node.js release fixes a critical HTTP security vulnerability - lirantal
https://snyk.io/blog/node-js-release-fixes-a-critical-http-security-vulnerability/
======
ChrisCinelli
Why is this gray (I supposed downvoted)

~~~
detaro
because you had clicked the link already?

